# Homepage problems



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

OK, I got a new computer. It's an HP all in one. I really like it, but I am having a couple of problems. I have set Yahoo as my home page at least 5 times. For some reason, this is the page that keep coming up. If I go away for awhile & come back & open internet explorer, it will show this as my home page again.


http://www.trovi.com/?gd=&ctid=CT33...P=SPB6043453-9429-460D-9F9A-C12DB093D79B&SSPV=


How can I permanently get rid of this page so Yahoo stays my home page? I have gone to tools, internet options, & changed it there. It still comes back.

Also, not all the time, but I often have to re-type my user name & passwords in places even though I check the keep me logged in box.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Oh, I also have problems with pop up ads. I have a pop up blocker turned on. I will click the setting in the actual ads & disable them & it will say I have permanently disabled them, but they somehow come back. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## SeanT (May 9, 2014)

That's malware. There a couple ways to rid it if 

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20140515093454AAbKL7v


Switch to Mozilla, faster and better btw


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I must be reading your mind. I did just download Mozilla. I am also downloading Malwarebytes which the techs put on my last computer. Hopefully that will also help.


----------



## SeanT (May 9, 2014)

Malware bytes is fantastic. System restore may be in order depending on restore date.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I just picked the computer up on Thursday.


----------



## SeanT (May 9, 2014)

You bought it new? Or it's just new to you?


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I bought it new


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Wendy said:


> http://www.trovi.com/?gd=&ctid=CT33...P=SPB6043453-9429-460D-9F9A-C12DB093D79B&SSPV=
> 
> How can I permanently get rid of this page so Yahoo stays my home page?


http://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-whitesmoke-toolbar/


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, you have malware. 

Clear all your temp files
Run malwarebytes or spybot search and destroy (or both)
Run ccleaner (registry cleaner section)


----------

